# NGD - M80M with sound clips



## sojorel (Sep 4, 2013)

Got this today and snapped a some quick pics before the light disappeared:

Here is a quick soundclip using the stock strings (65, 54, 42-9):

https://soundcloud.com/firebrandpus/m80m

My, this case is rather longer than normal






Yawn, just another RG8








But wait!

























No ball ends on the frets, but some decent figuring in the rosewood.





It sounds great, feels very comfy. It is probably the lightest guitar I have owned. It seems to be a three piece body, as you can see the seams inside the horns on either side of the neck.

The stock string gauges were actually quite comfortable. It definitely has a very different feel because of the scale length. The response in the strings is quite strange with these gauges. Apparently there are only four of these in Australia.

Hit me up if you want any more information or clips or whatever!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice!!! Happy NGD!!

Fit and finish look top notch.


----------



## Agone (Sep 4, 2013)

Congrats ! Happy NGD!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 4, 2013)

You... WHORE!



Congrats man, I am envious.


----------



## Johnathan (Sep 4, 2013)

I would get one if it had a neck pickup. But still i want one sooo bad. Happy NGD!


----------



## kevdes93 (Sep 4, 2013)

finally these are starting to roll in! im glad the first NGD for this guitar isnt filled with low res cell phone pics


----------



## chasingtheclown (Sep 4, 2013)

FML, cant wait for mine!


----------



## Carnage (Sep 4, 2013)

HNGD man


----------



## Cowboyfromhell (Sep 4, 2013)

Awweeeeeesoooomeee  congrats dude HNGD!! Didnt expect these to come up so early but thats a good thing ... i suppose. Damn i want one but...
I DECLARE BANKRUPTCY!!


----------



## JPMike (Sep 4, 2013)

HNGD!!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Sep 4, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaand now my GAS is through the roof.  This is definitely gonna be my next 8-string, hands-down. Congrats, and a happy NGD to you!


----------



## Aris_T (Sep 4, 2013)

Congrats on your pet beast! HNGD!


----------



## Pyrocario (Sep 4, 2013)

:O that is super sexy. Definitely not for me though.

HNGD!!!!!


----------



## chasingtheclown (Sep 4, 2013)

cool looking case btw


----------



## Gram negative (Sep 4, 2013)

I just changed my shorts.

I love it. Good score, man.


----------



## AliceLG (Sep 4, 2013)

So much haaaaaaaaaaatreeeeeeeeeeeeeed 

HNGD! Video or it didn't happen!


----------



## BusinessMan (Sep 4, 2013)

NICE!!! Where did you get it?


----------



## AVH (Sep 4, 2013)

Congrats man! Nice to see they're starting to show up. If you can, out of curiosity, can you post a pic of the back of the headstock and inside the control cavity? I would like to see if there's any difference compared to my proto.


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 4, 2013)

looks really nice ! Congrats and happy NGD !


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 4, 2013)

Glad to see these out in the wild. Judging by AVH's comparison video they're absolutely fantastic instruments.


----------



## Khoi (Sep 4, 2013)

Congrats on being the first on the forum, HNGD!!!

I want one of these so bad, and I don't even play Meshuggah


----------



## shawnperolis (Sep 4, 2013)

Damn, that thing looks killer. Sounds real nice too!


----------



## mpsk (Sep 4, 2013)

body looks awesome, HNGD


----------



## Philligan (Sep 4, 2013)

Sounds and looks awesome.  Those cleans were pretty good, too. I feel like you could get a great fusion clean tone, if not a good jazz tone with some tone knob and EQ trickery.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 4, 2013)

Congrats and hngd!


----------



## sojorel (Sep 4, 2013)

AVH said:


> Congrats man! Nice to see they're starting to show up. If you can, out of curiosity, can you post a pic of the back of the headstock and inside the control cavity? I would like to see if there's any difference compared to my proto.



Yeah, no problems. Anything for you, bud! I meant to post some detail pics, so will definitely cover that.

The pickup routing is a bit rough, so I'll show the finer details shortly.


----------



## a curry (Sep 4, 2013)

That looks killer! HNGD!


----------



## jephjacques (Sep 4, 2013)

Philligan said:


> Sounds and looks awesome.  Those cleans were pretty good, too. I feel like you could get a great fusion clean tone, if not a good jazz tone with some tone knob and EQ trickery.



The tone knob on these things is a wonderful tool- there are good sounds all the way from 10 to 0, which is really unusual for a bridge pickup.


----------



## Kharem (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks pretty nice, did you get it from within Aus? I wouldn't mind trying one out if I can find a shop around Brisbane that has one.


----------



## Decipher (Sep 4, 2013)

..... So jealous.....

Congrats though. Looks killer. This does NOT help my GAS for these.


----------



## Stompmeister (Sep 5, 2013)

Just rang the guys I bought it off, and the shipment arrived yesterday so theyre sending it tomorrow  So pumped.

Congrats and HNGD dude!


----------



## LordHar (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the sound sample, it sounds awesome! Can't wait until I get mine!


----------



## 7stg (Sep 5, 2013)

Amazing guitar, I'm just a bit jealous.


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh man! That is sharp! Congrats!!


----------



## Dcm81 (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks killer. HNGD!

Noob question here: Why does it have a locking nut if it doesn't have a tremolo and why does the bridge look like a trem but whithout a hole for the trem bar.......yeah, I'm confused?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 5, 2013)

Dcm81 said:


> Looks killer. HNGD!
> 
> Noob question here: Why does it have a locking nut if it doesn't have a tremolo and why does the bridge look like a trem but whithout a hole for the trem bar.......yeah, I'm confused?



The idea is that you can lock the strings down at the nut, so the tuning won't shift at all while you play, and then you use the fine tuners to... well, fine tune. It's a really stable and precise system. Basically it's like having a permanently blocked tremolo.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 5, 2013)

It's kinda weird that this type of bridge exists for 8 strings but not for 6 or 7. Usually 7 and 8 strings are the last to get some specific option. 

I would absolutely love it if someone came out with a locking fixed bridge for a 7 string though. I guess the closest thing at the moment is that strandberg bridge. 


Also; that guitar is too cool. I bet that low F is just amazing on the long scale length.


----------



## Dcm81 (Sep 5, 2013)

So the bridge is actually fixed and the end piece just curves up for better access to the fine tuners? Cause it just looks so similar to a floating trem also with that routed part underneath that looks reminiscent of that "claw cavity" or whatever it's called...


----------



## sojorel (Sep 5, 2013)

Kharem said:


> Looks pretty nice, did you get it from within Aus? I wouldn't mind trying one out if I can find a shop around Brisbane that has one.



Yes I did, but there are only 4 around and I think they are all preorders from reading threads on here.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 5, 2013)

Dcm81 said:


> So the bridge is actually fixed and the end piece just curves up for better access to the fine tuners? Cause it just looks so similar to a floating trem also with that routed part underneath that looks reminiscent of that "claw cavity" or whatever it's called...



Yep, it's based on the fixed bridges they made for Meshuggah's first LACS 8 strings. Those were made by cutting two 6-string tremolos up and welding them together to make one big 8 string one, and then they made mounting holes on the sides of it where they put big mounting bolts. The Edge III-FX bridge is basically a refined version of that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 5, 2013)

mnemonic said:


> It's kinda weird that this type of bridge exists for 8 strings but not for 6 or 7.



Ibanez released this same bridge on some 6-string models years before the 8-strings even came about, notably the JS2000 in 2002 and later the MTMs in 2006. 

There were 7-strings made for artists, but none were put into production.


----------



## sojorel (Sep 5, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> The tone knob on these things is a wonderful tool- there are good sounds all the way from 10 to 0, which is really unusual for a bridge pickup.



You are right, the range of tone is much greater than I was expecting. The scale length makes a big difference too. Because of the sheer length the amount of bend is huge, even though the tension is quite high (as it has 9's).

I wasn't really expecting the sound and that it has, but it is still quite amazing.


----------



## Dcm81 (Sep 5, 2013)

Cool. Thanks for clearing me up on that!
So is there any reason for that extra bit of routing underneath the fine tuners?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 5, 2013)

Dcm81 said:


> Cool. Thanks for clearing me up on that!
> So is there any reason for that extra bit of routing underneath the fine tuners?



it's just making room for the footprint of the bridge, probably. Lets you adjust it to more extreme angles.

have a look here:
The Meshuggah Guitarchive: 8 string guitars | AVH Guitar Repair

scroll down to the first RG8 from 2003 there, and you'll see the bridge made by cutting up two trems and welding them together.


----------



## Dcm81 (Sep 5, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> it's just making room for the footprint of the bridge, probably. Lets you adjust it to more extreme angles.
> 
> have a look here:
> The Meshuggah Guitarchive: 8 string guitars | AVH Guitar Repair
> ...




Tusen takk!


----------



## Stooge1996 (Sep 5, 2013)

HNGD, how much was this in AUD? and are these MIJ?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 5, 2013)

Dcm81 said:


> Tusen takk!


No problem! Actually, if you wanna see it when it's off the guitar, and see how they put it together, click the "random repair notes" link. Allen has taken pictures of the whole thing


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Sep 5, 2013)

I burnt myself out on wanting one of these. My gas has mostly been quelled for one of these or the M8M since I've been looking at them so damn much lately. I really love the pickup placement and the scale length on these though. HNGD all the same!


----------



## Krucifixtion (Sep 5, 2013)

Why did I have to see this thread today???? Ughhhhhh WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I was hoping it would come with a full on hard case though...


----------



## LolloBlaskhyrt (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats dude!!


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks great, happy NGD! Now I want one even more.

Would you say, apart from the fact that it didn't get the fret edge treatment, that it has Premium level quality.


----------



## B C (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats! Can you record DI's?


----------



## guiurso (Sep 5, 2013)

OMFG that's awesome!!!!! HNGD!!!


----------



## decoy205 (Sep 5, 2013)

sick i want!


----------



## sojorel (Sep 5, 2013)

B C said:


> Congrats! Can you record DI's?



I can share the DI files from the track I recorded, if that would be helpful?


----------



## sojorel (Sep 5, 2013)

shitsøn;3715590 said:


> Looks great, happy NGD! Now I want one even more.
> 
> Would you say, apart from the fact that it didn't get the fret edge treatment, that it has Premium level quality.



I haven't played any premium guitars so couldn't compare, but it is a reasonable build quality overall. 

It isn't quite as nice as my prestige, but it also costs less.


----------



## br00takville (Sep 5, 2013)

Happy New Guitar Day!

Do the neck, pickup, and bridge cavities seem shallow or is it just me? 
As in the pickup and bridge look like they are sitting very high off the body. Making the strings far away from the top of the body. 

Hopes that makes some sense.

Rad looking guitar though.


----------



## Ron Head (Sep 5, 2013)

Got mine yesterday , excelent guitar , they even took some time to get the fret-ends done smooth , and that Lundgren is awesome ( i'm a big EMG fan though .. )
First gonna exchange the lowest 2 strings to 0.62 and 0.72 ( might throw the entire 0.10-0.46 on it aswell for the first 6 )
My first post here ; i'll be back with some pix too ...


----------



## Rook (Sep 5, 2013)

yep, I jizzed


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks awesome! I'm kinda surprized I haven't seen more of there NGDs on here, because of the interest in this particular model.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 6, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Looks awesome! I'm kinda surprized I haven't seen more of there NGDs on here, because of the interest in this particular model.


 
These just started shipping, and only a limited number went out in the first batch (Ibanez wants to get these right, so small batches it is). 

We'll probably see a lot more over the course of the next few months, that said if folks are being honest a few here have recieved them and just not posted NGDs. 

Though, you have to realize for every group of folks that says they're going to buy something when it's announced, the greater majority don't, at least right away.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 6, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Though, you have to realize for every group of folks that says they're going to buy something when it's announced, the greater majority don't, at least right away.



Or, really, ever.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 6, 2013)

TemjinStrife said:


> Or, really, ever.



I'm happy to say I am actively saving up for one right now, and I know exactly where it will fit into my guitar family!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 6, 2013)

MF_Kitten said:


> I'm happy to say I am actively saving up for one right now, and I know exactly where it will fit into my guitar family!



I want it, but I don't need it in the slightest, so I'm still in conflict with myself


----------



## loopjunkie (Sep 6, 2013)

very cool ERG!! Gratz


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 6, 2013)

YJGB said:


> I want it, but I don't need it in the slightest, so I'm still in conflict with myself



I actually have a very good "place" for it in my collection musically 

It'll be replacing my beloved 6 string baritone, with the same tuning plus two strings and extra badassness and stuff


----------



## mike90t09 (Sep 6, 2013)

SSSIIIIIIICCCCCKKKKKK!!!!!

I want it so bad.


----------



## Ron Head (Sep 6, 2013)

In addition of my thoughts about my M80M , i can tell it's a great investment ! I've been playing / testdriving it all evening now and the guitar is just perfect ..
- nat.harmonics / in 3rd fret were never easier .. beautifull
- pinched harmonics easy allover the neck aswell for were you would initiate them
- clean is perfect 
- the extra 2 inches scale were no trouble for me ; i even think the extra space in between all frets made it actually easier to grab the right notes , especially speeding 'em up
- chords on the lowest strings sounded clear , 

all in all just a great guitar , would love to see ( hear , play ) it's big brother one day

tomorrow off to rehearsal room and get some real amp behind it ! (volume)


----------



## B C (Sep 7, 2013)

sojorel said:


> I can share the DI files from the track I recorded


It would be great


----------



## Krucifixtion (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't really see a lot of sites in the U.S. listing these yet even for pre-order. What's the deal again with the release date and availability?


----------



## FireInside (Sep 7, 2013)

Do. Want. 

Clips sound great dude. I really like that case, any other info on it? Where can I check one out?


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow that looks amazing. Also curious to see inside the control cavity. I think it's a bit odd that these didn't receive the rounded fret edges. I have played other premiums and to me you could definitely feel a difference. Regardless, I must have one!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Sep 7, 2013)

Johnathan said:


> I would get one if it had a neck pickup. But still i want one sooo bad. Happy NGD!


buy it and give it one.


----------



## lawizeg (Sep 8, 2013)

lolbuyingit


----------



## infernalreaper (Sep 9, 2013)

awesome axe man!!! congratualtions


----------



## Metal-Box (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 9, 2013)

Dat tone!

HNGD


----------



## sojorel (Sep 10, 2013)

Because you are such wonderful people, here is another clip and further photos as requested. Review at the bottom.

If you like what we are doing, follow us on facebook or soundcloud through links in the signature. 

https://soundcloud.com/firebrandpus/m80m-brootz-and-cleans

More porn:













Headstock:





Control cavity:





Neck joint:





Pickup routing:





Three piece seams:
















After rocking this thing for a little while, here are a few more thoughts:
- It is really great.
- The neck is massive. Because of the width as well as the length, it really feels very big.
- The playing position takes a little getting used to, not only because of the scale length, but the deeper bridge position means your play style needs changing.
- The cleans are really good. All those worried about a neck pickup - don't. The scale length gives you the articulation of a bright neck pickup anyway, so you should be covered for most tones. Checkout the clips for some examples too.
Of course, the metal tones are really great. The amount of bounce you get out of even the lowest notes really makes it an excellent recording guitar if that is the sound you are chasing.

Happy M80M hunting!


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Sep 10, 2013)

I was really surprised to see a three piece body, it really does look like a 1 piece until you showed the close ups. Also, that pickup routing is kinda iffy. If I were you I don't know if I'd be ok with it for the price of these. Everything else looks great though, and this one has the darkest fretboard I've seen. Really appreciate the detailed pics! I'm already saving for one!


----------



## AVH (Sep 10, 2013)

Cool, thanks for posting those for comparison...hmm, yeah that pickup route was a bit rough with some tiny tear-out on that bottom corner. I'm not entirely sure why they did the larger control cavity cover with the smaller cavity route, it's the same on mine. I'll have to recheck it again after it arrives from Europe in about 12 days, but I think mine was a 1-pc body iirc. And the model designation decal on your production model says M80M, while my proto just says M80...interesting.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0 (Sep 10, 2013)

AVH said:


> Cool, thanks for posting those for comparison...hmm, yeah that pickup route was a bit rough with some tiny tear-out on that bottom corner. I'm not entirely sure why they did the larger control cavity cover with the smaller cavity route, it's the same on mine. I'll have to recheck it again after it arrives from Europe in about 12 days, but I think mine was a 1-pc body iirc. And the model designation decal on your production model says M80M, while my proto just says M80...interesting.




With so many people commenting on wanting a neck pickup maybe they left enough room to add an additional volume and tone in case someone added a neck pickup. Are their M8M's like this also? The other NGD on here also appears to be a one piece body, so that is a bit interesting. All in all, these things look amazing though.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Sep 10, 2013)

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> With so many people commenting on wanting a neck pickup maybe they left enough room to add an additional volume and tone in case someone added a neck pickup. Are their M8M's like this also? The other NGD on here also appears to be a one piece body, so that is a bit interesting. All in all, these things look amazing though.



That would only really make sense if the cavity itself was large enough for the extra pots. As it stands, the cover is twice the size of the cavity, and it mostly covers solid wood which is strange but not much of a big deal.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2013)

Probably just reusing the cover from another instrument, likely to cut costs. Every cent counts when you're trying to keep the price and margin just right.


----------



## nugget666 (Sep 14, 2013)

looks very tasty, congrats !


----------



## Preacher (Sep 15, 2013)

Dude! Happy belated NGD, one question, whats it like playing on a piece of wood that size? I had an SR506 bass for tooling around on and found after maybe half an hour I would start to get cramp when using frets 1-3ish. That was a 34 inch scale so im guessing this is easier to get used to if your used to playing 27 inches plus?

Also, the clean tone sounds nicer than the youtube review vids of it would lead me to believe, what gear were you recording your sample through?


----------



## shawnperolis (Sep 15, 2013)

Damn, it sounds so goddamn good.


----------



## Bill Stickers (Sep 15, 2013)

HNGD!!! I am oh so more tempted to get one of these now.... So damn you sir for adding a dash of fuel to the GAS fire



AVH said:


> ...I'm not entirely sure why they did the larger control cavity cover with the smaller cavity route, it's the same on mine...



I'd reckon they simply used the same template the use to create the recess for the bass control plates. So instead of making a new template they just used the bass ones. I'd guess they opted for the bass plate design over the RG plates as they couldn't get it looking right; that combined with the possible difficulties of fitting the jack with the awkward spacing. The most practical solution using what they already have made.


----------



## Eight_String_Slinger (Sep 15, 2013)

Hello there.  

I really would love to try one of these. Do you fellows know if Guitar Center has them in stock? Do you have to ask your local store to know ? Does anyone else carry them in the tri-state area, perhaps New York City? Also, has anyone been able to try one? 

Take care


----------



## Eight_String_Slinger (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello Seven String!

I joined here because I wanted one of two guitars and needed to look around here to find out which I wanted more (at the moment/before I get the other, haha): Ibanez RG2228 and Schecter Hellraiser C-8 FR. 

I am glad I chose the Schecter Hellraiser C-8 FR for two reasons: I really wanted that more because of the 28" scale neck, the Floyd Rose, and the set neck. I have a few Ibanez guitars as they are my favorite company, but I wanted my entry into the ERG world to be a completely new,exciting, and different experience. The longer scale and the only ERG with an OFR made it very fun for me. And I love it very much! 

The third reason revealed itself uknowingly to me when I saw a few NGD for the M80M. I did not know about any other Meshuggah signature except the M8M, which is totally out of my reasonable price range, but when I saw the NGD I started to search the forum and read about the M80M. I realized the third reason I got the Schecter is because now I have time to think about getting either the RG2228 or the M80M.

I love the M8M, but this guitar really looks much more appealing because the price tag is much more suitable. Although IMHO, for $2000 Ibanez should also have made this a neck thru I think. In any case, I love Ibanez AANJ and bolt-on necks in general, so I want one. 

Please post your experiences if you have tried, played, borrowed, or owned both of these guitars. I would like to know about tone, playability, and your comparison in what you like or dislike. So please share with us!

Thank you very much!


----------



## sojorel (Sep 16, 2013)

Preacher said:


> Dude! Happy belated NGD, one question, whats it like playing on a piece of wood that size? I had an SR506 bass for tooling around on and found after maybe half an hour I would start to get cramp when using frets 1-3ish. That was a 34 inch scale so im guessing this is easier to get used to if your used to playing 27 inches plus?
> 
> Also, the clean tone sounds nicer than the youtube review vids of it would lead me to believe, what gear were you recording your sample through?



It is a definitely a monster to play. I have a 34 inch warwick bass too, so it isn't just the scale length.

Because of the substantial width of the neck, your hand can get twisted quite a lot. Because of the bridge sitting farther back, it has a very different playing position, so it isn't like your average 8 string.

The clean is line in on a profire 610 then through an ezmix light reverb.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 16, 2013)

I love the "bridge further back" feel on a guitar!


----------



## Bill Stickers (Sep 26, 2013)

That thing looks so cool.... I think I need one. 
Happy belated NGD.

Would you mind at all taking a picture of it next to a standard guitar. For scale, I'm curious as to how dramatic in overall size one of these are compared to say a run if the mill strat.


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice guitar!!


----------



## da771 (Oct 3, 2013)

sojorel said:


> I can share the DI files from the track I recorded, if that would be helpful?



Nice M80M 

If no trouble, give me a link to DI this guitar!


----------



## da771 (Oct 7, 2013)

da771 said:


> Nice M80M
> 
> If no trouble, give me a link to DI this guitar!


----------



## da771 (Oct 16, 2013)

This tread - dead ??


----------



## patata (Oct 16, 2013)

OMG we have the same floor!


----------



## Damo707 (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't know if there's any truth to what I was told from a retailer - they said they sold out first shipment and there's another one in feb 2014 and then said that this model is a limited run and not to expect more after February. 
Could be hype to promote the model but as far as I know most of the guitars were pre-sold 
Here in Australia. 
I believe that was the same store the OP got his from btw


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Nov 25, 2013)

^^^ 

Noooooooooooo! Please let this not be true!

I have been jerked around by the pay office at my place of employment and they are making me wait until Feb to cash in some extra leave that I have... which was has already been slated for purchasing an M80M. I will absolutely choke if they stop making them and I miss out!


----------



## Damo707 (Nov 25, 2013)

Simple answer is pre-order one with some kind of deposit. I just rang around until I found one in stock and paid for it then. As far as I can tell I got the last one in Australia, until next shipment. 



Go To Bed Jessica said:


> ^^^
> 
> Noooooooooooo! Please let this not be true!
> 
> I have been jerked around by the pay office at my place of employment and they are making me wait until Feb to cash in some extra leave that I have... which was has already been slated for purchasing an M80M. I will absolutely choke if they stop making them and I miss out!


----------



## sojorel (Nov 26, 2013)

Damo707 said:


> Don't know if there's any truth to what I was told from a retailer - they said they sold out first shipment and there's another one in feb 2014 and then said that this model is a limited run and not to expect more after February.
> Could be hype to promote the model but as far as I know most of the guitars were pre-sold
> Here in Australia.
> I believe that was the same store the OP got his from btw



I was told four came into Australia. Two went to the dealer I got mine from (one was pre-ordered, and the other was the one I bought).

I've seen two other retailers with M80Ms in stock on their web pages since then while hunting for other seven strings. Whether those are legit 'in store', or merely able to be ordered, I'm not sure.

Most stores don't really know what stock they have or can actually order, so I suggest calling and talk to them. For most brands the majority of stores order from the same wholesaler in Aus. I've had two different stores tell me completely different stories about whether they can get a particular guitar (after their website shows them as in stock), even though they both get their stock from the same wholesaler.

Either way, the M80M is like a giant erection - it doesn't matter how you get it, you will be happy regardless.


----------



## Damo707 (Nov 27, 2013)

sojorel said:


> I was told four came into Australia.
> 
> Either way, the M80M is like a giant erection - it doesn't matter how you get it, you will be happy regardless.


^^ haha so true


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Nov 29, 2013)

Done and done.

It will be mine.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Nov 29, 2013)

sojorel - are you still using the stock string gauges on this thing?

I had some hands on time with one today and was seriously impressed with the feel of it. I kinda feel like I wouldn't mind going a bit heavier on the low end, but I don't want to lose that beautiful snappy response. Did you go any heavier and if so, how much heavier and how do you find it in comparison to the stock set?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow that thing is nice


----------



## sojorel (Nov 30, 2013)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> sojorel - are you still using the stock string gauges on this thing?
> 
> I had some hands on time with one today and was seriously impressed with the feel of it. I kinda feel like I wouldn't mind going a bit heavier on the low end, but I don't want to lose that beautiful snappy response. Did you go any heavier and if so, how much heavier and how do you find it in comparison to the stock set?



I'm still on the stock strings. The 68 obviously isn't as tight as heavier gauge, but it has super tight snap because of the pickup and it's position. I have a few other eights with varying scale lengths and the 68 on this definitely sounds the best. The thinner strings make it sound more guitar-like than the bwow bwow you can sometimes get with ERG.

I think if it went to 74 or 80, it would mostly affect the tone rather than the feel. Because of the scale length, it feels really bendy across all the strings. I'll probably do a 74 when I restring, just to see what it is like, but I would be pretty relaxed keeping the stock gauges too.

In the rig rundown with the Meshuggah tech, he talks a lot about trying different gauges too


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Nov 30, 2013)

Awesome - thanks! That was more or less what I was thinking. I would definitely be interested to know how you get on with a larger string - although from the brief window I had with the guitar yesterday I was thoroughly impressed with the feel and sound with the stock string set.

Coming from a 26.5" Schecter with a 90 or bigger for low E, the M80M was a real treat - in terms of both sound and feel.


----------



## andyvicius (Dec 2, 2013)

beautiful guitar. congrats mate


----------



## G-Varbanov (Feb 24, 2014)

Congrats its a great guitar. I recently got my M80M and am impressed with it. I wish it had a little more tension. Also I am not comfortable with the 9 gauge on the first strings. I got 10-75 and 11-80s for it but I dont thing that the 75 and 80 will fit trough the machine heads. If you decide to try please share the experience. I am still on the stock strings.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 24, 2014)

This guitar is awesome and it's refreshing to see it used in a soundclip that sounds nothing like Meshuggah. Love the tone.


----------



## mdeeRocks (Apr 8, 2014)

Interesting. I've got mine today and it's definitely one piece body, no seam at all. I'll post some pics tomorrow.

It's amazingly good instrument, btw. My first 8 (and probably last), but feels really comfortable. Everything is just right about it, even string gauge


----------



## sojorel (Nov 10, 2014)

I made a new clip with a Pegasus installed.
I upped the gauges to Meshuggah-style too.

Tone is PRS Archon profile on Kemper.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/firebrandpus/salad5[/SC]


----------



## jamesfarrell (Nov 10, 2014)

That bridge rules. That should be a standard for all fixed bridge guitars. 

The guitar is nice too


----------

